# How many BG meters do you own?



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got 5 at the moment: 

1* Accuchek Aviva
1* Accuchek Aviva Nano
2* Optium Xceed
1* Menarini GlucomenLx

The Aviva and Nano use the same strips, so provide backup for each other and I keep one meter by my bed for night testing. The Xceeds are backups for each other and used for blood ketone tests and also as a meter for when I'm out on a long run as the strips are foil-wrapped and easier to handle when testing on a run (tried it once with a pot of Accuchek strips and, with cold wet fingers, managed to spill several on the cold wet and muddy ground ).

I've never used the GlucomenLx, I was given it on my diabetes education course.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2011)

I've only got one - FreeStyle Freedom Lite

I'm definately feeling a bit meter deficient here.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've got 5 at the moment:
> 
> 1* Accuchek Aviva
> 1* Accuchek Aviva Nano
> ...



Two Accuchek Aviva in play. Free from my Pharmacy last year. One old Accuchek Activ somewhere.
I chucked out the original Roche one I started with in 1992 a few years ago. I wish I had kept it now - could go on Antiques Roadshow with it.
Even in 2000 when a DSN gave me a Accuchek Activ she laughed at my 1992 Roche model and said she hadn't seen one of them for years.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Two Accuchek Aviva in play. Free from my Pharmacy last year. One old Accuchek Activ somewhere.
> I chucked out the original Roche one I started with in 1992 a few years ago. I wish I had kept it now - could go on Antiques Roadshow with it.
> Even in 2000 when a DSN gave me a Accuchek Activ she laughed at my 1992 Roche model and said she hadn't seen one of them for years.



Was it steam or coal-powered?


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2011)

I have three, two Freestyle Freedom Lites that I use all the time (I keep one by my bed and carry the other in my backpack) and a Bayer Contour II that I never use because I don't trust it and had a really hard time getting it set up. I was given my first Freestyle by the surgery just after diagnosis and bought the other when I thought the first was on the fritz - turned out I had been given the wrong strips. Bayer sent me their one free when I asked them for it.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Was it steam or coal-powered?



Horse power.
took a blood sample and said "Can you come back later ?".

Was in Oslo in 2010 and in the Norwegian Folk Museum saw our Fridge Freezer as an example of typical 1970s household goods. Oops.
Norwegian Folk Museum highly recommended (and Oslo too) otherwise.


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

lots! i have :
2 aviva nano
2 xceed
1 accu chek mobile
1 accu chek compact plus
1 aviva
1 freestyle light
1 bayer contour
and more! i like to get all the new ones and when i've been in hospital, rushed in as an emergency and haven't had time to pick up my meter, they always give me a new one!


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

i remember when accu chek used to be gluco trend, and when the first glucotrend meter came out it was silver i think, i loved it!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2011)

stxo said:


> lots! i have :
> 2 aviva nano
> 2 xceed
> 1 accu chek mobile
> ...



How may do you actually use?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Horse power.
> took a blood sample and said "Can you come back later ?"...



Haha!  Love Norway, but only ever been to the west (Bergen, Voss, Sognefjord etc.)


----------



## newbs (Mar 3, 2011)

I have:

* 2 x One Touch Ultra Easy (1 I keep in the car, the other I don't currently use)
* 1 x Bayer Contour (that I use 99% of the time)
* 1 x Bayer Contour USB (that doesn't seem to like my computer so don't use much.
* 1 x One Touch Ultra (that I keep by my bed)
* 1 x One Touch UltraSmart (that I bought years ago but haven't used for ages)


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> How may do you actually use?



4 of them mostly, but the others at times. i ude my accu chek mobile the most, because you dont have to get rid of any strips


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'm missing out here! I only have one, a freestyle lite. Where do you all get them from?!


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, how and why do some of you have so many? I have just the one which was given to me; Accu-Chek Aviva Nano.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I think I'm missing out here! I only have one, a freestyle lite. Where do you all get them from?!



Most clinics have lots of them to hand out, that they are given by the reps from the meter companies. The companies make their (huge) profits from getting you to use their test strips, so are happy to give the meters away. There are also some online offers for free meters, e.g. http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/free-meter-signup

You should have at least one spare meter in case anything bad happens to the one you normally use.


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! I will ask my DSN at my next appointment. I suggested that I should have a spare at my last doctors app but she didn't think it was necessary and didn't know where to get one from without paying.


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

DSNs usually get given loads of free ones by reps, so definitely ask them to raid their store room for you!

I have 6. I can't remember the names of them all. I use Bayer's Contour USB all the time, have a OneTouch Ultra Easy in my desk at work in case I need it, and the other 4 are around my room somewhere! I don't have strips for most of them - just the USB, OneTouch and Xpert Roche meter.


----------



## grandma (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 6 but only use 2 the accu chek mobile and the accu chek aviva nano I use that 1 on the car when driving and use the mobile 1 the rest of the time.
Hubby has 2 as well
And I am going to get the new 1 on monday dont yet know what it is but the rep. is going to show me how to use it as I said in another post I think its accu chek and it takes the same test strips.
I was going to ask the DSN if there was anyware that took them as I dont know what to do with the spare ones.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 3, 2011)

We have two Optimum Xceeds which were given at the clinic. They give these out because they test for Keytones, and they gave us the second one because I asked about backup if the one we were given at dx broke or was lost. I had got a free OneTouch UltraEasy (in Pink) because K liked the look of it and I asked for the strips to be put on her scrip, but DSN said the OneTOuch wasnt reliable and gave us the extra Xceed. We later sent for a free Bayer Contour but again were told to stick to the same type of meter as DSN reckons diff meters give different results and you would be comparing apples with pears.

Persuaded K to test with two different meters at the same time once (diff drop of blood) - results were different by over 1 mmol/L - could be the diffrence between hypo and not - which one was 'right'? Dont know but we have to stick with the Xceed 'cos the DSN wont put the strips for the others on the scrip


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 

2x Optium Xceed (1 in use & 1 spare)
1x Onetouch Ultra (previous one)
1x Accucheck Contour (Freebie from website)
1x BM Glucotrend (with test strips exp 11/2003)

Have only had a couple of others over the years. I tend to find one I like and stick with it. But would love a USB/whistles & bells one if the test strips were same price.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 3, 2011)

One.

My trusty friend "The Count", or Bayer Contour to you lot.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I have
> 
> 2x Optium Xceed (1 in use & 1 spare)
> 1x Onetouch Ultra (previous one)
> ...



There's very little variation in the cost of strips to the NHS Rob, so don't let that stop you from getting, for example, a Contour USB. If you register with the BNF (British National Formulary - free) http://bnf.org/bnf/index.htm then you can find the costs of any supplies paid for by the NHS.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2011)

I assume if you get a spare meter it's better to get one that has common test strips with your main meter.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I assume if you get a spare meter it's better to get one that has common test strips with your main meter.



It does make things simpler when getting prescriptions filled, although I have strips for two different meters on my repeat (300 accuchek and 50 Xceed).


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There's very little variation in the cost of strips to the NHS Rob, so don't let that stop you from getting, for example, a Contour USB. If you register with the BNF (British National Formulary - free) http://bnf.org/bnf/index.htm then you can find the costs of any supplies paid for by the NHS.



Thanks Alan, I shall register shortly.

Rob


----------



## scanz (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Most clinics have lots of them to hand out, that they are given by the reps from the meter companies. The companies make their (huge) profits from getting you to use their test strips, so are happy to give the meters away. There are also some online offers for free meters, e.g. http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/free-meter-signup
> 
> You should have at least one spare meter in case anything bad happens to the one you normally use.


Thanks for the link, i've sent off for a Freestyle Lite


----------



## MCH (Mar 3, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I assume if you get a spare meter it's better to get one that has common test strips with your main meter.



I used to think that and had 2 One Touch Ultra Smarts (long story involving aeroplanes and hand luggage that had to go into the hold when you weren't allowed any at all for a few days and a very kind One Touch lady who took pity on me and sent a new one)   and a smaller One Touch (for small handbags when going out) until about 6 weeks ago when I went to get the test strips to discover that because of a problem at the manufacturers, they chemist didn't have any.  (Luckily I had just enough to cope).

At that point I looked at a website recommended on here and signed up for an Optium Xeed which arrived in a few days and can now do ketones and hopefully get a hold of spare strips if there is ever a problem with the One Touch.


----------



## redrevis (Mar 3, 2011)

I have:

Accu-chek Mobile - Freebie from diabetes / coeliac event - My regular meter, use it 6+times a day

Bayer Contour - Freebie from diabetes.co.uk (back-up meter)
Wavesense Jazz - Freebie from diabetes / coeliac event (back-up meter)
Optium Xceed - Freebie from DSN when diagnosed (Back-up in my bag)
Optium Xceed - Freebie from Abbott when I registered it & got control solution (back-up in my GF's bag)

I can't believe some people only have 1. No wonder I read posts about people panicking when theirs breaks and they don't have a spare.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just the two but tend to stick with the same one so I can see what my averages look like over a 30 and 90 day period.


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,

I've been trying to write my own software so have collected a few new ones lately.

OneTouch UltraSMART
OneTouch UltraEASY
Bayer Contour USB
Optium Xceed
Accu Chek Expert (getting this on March 7th to take part in trial)

I tend to stick to my OneTouch meters.  UltraEASY is nice and portable, UltraSMART records insulin and carbs as well as BG (with before/after meal tags) which fits nicely with DAFNE and they both use the same strips.

NiVZ


----------



## Donald (Mar 3, 2011)

I have  two 

Accu-chek aviva whch I use all the time 
accu-chek nano for backup


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

i have  2
freestyle lite
freestyle freedom lite


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 6, 2011)

too many to count 

these are the ones i can remember

accu chek aviva expert
accu chek aviva
bayer contour usb
bayer contour
optium xceed
one touch ultra easy
one touch ultra smart

I did have one of those ypsomed ones but smashed it to bits in rage.

and there are a few kicking around at my parents place too, including my first ever meter which was the glucometer 4  a big massive brick type thing it is!


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 6, 2011)

I only have 2, a freestyle lite that I don't use anymore and an optium exceed. I still have strips for the freestyle lite for emergencies but I think I might try and get another optium exceed for backup.


----------



## Cate (Mar 6, 2011)

I have just 2.  The day to day one is the Medronic Contour Link, it sends the results to my pump, which then works out any required correction dose etc and is fab.

The other is the Xceed, which I got a few months ago as a result of reading this forum  only used it a couple of times, to check for Ketones, never occurred to me to have a spare meter tbh (duh!).


----------



## margie (Mar 6, 2011)

I have two Optium Xceeds - one I use every day and the other is a spare.


----------



## MarcLister (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought it was 2, then I realised it was at least 3 but its actually 4!! 

I started off on a single Accuchek Aviva given to me by my DSN at the local surgery. I then bought another one for work because I dreaded losing my first one or leaving it at work and being screwed for home or vice-versa. I managed to lose my work one on a night out so I went to get another one but realised I could have any Accu-check BG meter as they all use the same strips. So I got the rather shexy looking Aviva Nano which I knew I could use in the dark. Eventually the work part of my character got very jealous of my home side of my character and begged, pleaded and implored for its own Aviva Nano. Home me said OK so I got another one.  The original Aviva is a spare for emergencies.

Then I remembered my 4th BG meter give to me by the DSN at the hospital. It's the Optimum Xceed for testing for ketones when I'm ill. Fortunately I've never felt crap enough to need to use it.  I wonder if the strips are out of date now?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bayer Contour USB
Bayer Contour
Accu Chek Aviva Nano
Accu Chek Mobile
Free Style Lite


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 7, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I think I'm missing out here! I only have one, a freestyle lite. Where do you all get them from?!




I have quite a few, Accu chek aviva expert, aviva, nano and a one touch vita and a couple more lying around somehere.

You really should get a spare meter or two, just in case!!  Balance magazine normally has adverts from meter companies offering freebies, quick phone call normally get's you one!


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

I just have one meter  ... Optium Xceed... but then I am type 2 

but I've been thinking of getting one that doesn't need such a large blood sample (is it a large sample.... well what do I know!!).......... but I keep reading adverts saying that such and such meter doesn't need large sample 

I really struggle to get enough blood in the time allowed.  I've tried everything that you lovely people have suggested.  the nurse commented on the fact that she couldn't get any blood out of my finger when I went for my first test before diagnosis.

so wondered what everyone would recommend


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 7, 2011)

macast said:


> I just have one meter  ... Optium Xceed... but then I am type 2
> 
> but I've been thinking of getting one that doesn't need such a large blood sample (is it a large sample.... well what do I know!!).......... but I keep reading adverts saying that such and such meter doesn't need large sample
> 
> ...



Most, if not all of the 'modern' meters only require a tiny drop of blood, compared to the old 'huge' meters that needed about a pint!


----------



## macast (Mar 7, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Most, if not all of the 'modern' meters only require a tiny drop of blood, compared to the old 'huge' meters that needed about a pint!



hey!!!  it might be a 'tiny' drop of blood to you.... but it is MY blood!!!


 only joking


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 7, 2011)

macast said:


> I just have one meter  ... Optium Xceed... but then I am type 2
> 
> but I've been thinking of getting one that doesn't need such a large blood sample (is it a large sample.... well what do I know!!).......... but I keep reading adverts saying that such and such meter doesn't need large sample
> 
> ...



I always prick my finger and apply pressure before putting the test strip into the meter. I got frustrated with it timing out too quickly. It does seem to need more blood than my freestyle lite did but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

I have three, they are all one touch ultra easy because I like them. One is in the bedroom with hypo treatment ready for in the night if I need it, one in the kitchen so I don't  have to run round looking for one and one is in my handbag so I have one with me when I'm out.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 7, 2011)

macast said:


> hey!!!  it might be a 'tiny' drop of blood to you.... but it is MY blood!!!
> 
> 
> only joking



I used to give blood before diagnosis.....now I just waste it on test strips!


----------



## Catareta (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Phil x 
I only have the one - will be asking for a spare mind you..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

macast said:


> I just have one meter  ... Optium Xceed... but then I am type 2
> 
> but I've been thinking of getting one that doesn't need such a large blood sample (is it a large sample.... well what do I know!!).......... but I keep reading adverts saying that such and such meter doesn't need large sample
> 
> ...



The Optiium Xceed is notoriously slow at drawing up the blood. I don't think it needs a larger sample than the others, just the time it takes makes it seem like it must be drawing more - my accuchek meter is considerably faster!


----------



## shiv (Mar 7, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Dont know but we have to stick with the Xceed 'cos the DSN wont put the strips for the others on the scrip




Only just seen this. The DSN doesn't need to put them onto the prescription for you - if you see your GP and explain you want this meter as a backup, s/he might, for example, agree to give you a one off of 50 strips in case anything happened to the Xceed (or if they're a good GP, they'll just whack them on your repeat for you).


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Only just seen this. The DSN doesn't need to put them onto the prescription for you - if you see your GP and explain you want this meter as a backup, s/he might, for example, agree to give you a one off of 50 strips in case anything happened to the Xceed (or if they're a good GP, they'll just whack them on your repeat for you).




Correct-a-mondo Shiv, that is what my practice did after explaining that the second meter was a back up in emergencies


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Correct-a-mondo Shiv, that is what my practice did after explaining that the second meter was a back up in emergencies



Same for me - the Xceed is my back up to the Accuchek and so I get 50 strips on my repeat, but rarely order them.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2011)

That's the real reason I have two Freestyle Lites, I get two pots of strips at a time and don't have to worry about which strips work with what meter. Saves me a lot of headaches. It works out that I use about two pots for the meter I carry with me to every one I use with the meter by my bed.


----------



## Monica (Mar 7, 2011)

Carol has 7

At the moment she uses a OneTouch Ultra at home
She has 2 pink OneTouch Ultra easy, one in her school bag, the other in her going out handbag, which also lives in her bedroom at night.
She has an Optium Exceed for Ketones.
These are the ones she uses all the time.

She also has an Ultra at grandma's house. That one has a broken screen and got replaced by OneTouch with the one she uses at home.
She also has a bayer one, can't remember which one, but she hasn't got any strips for it.
Last, but not least, she still has an old silver Ultra Easy, which is not downloadable.

We only got the old silver Ultra Easy and the Exceed from the DSN. All the others I got from the OneTouch, when I registered the first one and asked for spares.
The bayer one she got from a DUK family day rep stand.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 7, 2011)

I had loads but gave them away to my friend who was probably like, 'thanks... more BG monitors...!'

Now I have one Optium xCeed, one cool Accuchek one that you're supposed to use with the Roche pump, but I got for free to use purely for working out how much insulin to do when I was MDI, but am now not allowed to use because my DSN is not happy with the accuracy of it; the USB one which I loved, and some other boring Roche one which I have to use now because it goes with my pump. Boring! At least I have one though


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lauren said:


> I had loads but gave them away to my friend who was probably like, 'thanks... more BG monitors...!'
> 
> Now I have one Optium xCeed, one cool Accuchek one that you're supposed to use with the Roche pump, but I got for free to use purely for working out how much insulin to do when I was MDI, but am now not allowed to use because my DSN is not happy with the accuracy of it; the USB one which I loved, and some other boring Roche one which I have to use now because it goes with my pump. Boring! At least I have one though



Lauren,

Why was your DSN not happy with the accuracy of your accuchek meter? Was it because your insulin /carb ratio was not entered correctly on set-up?


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 8, 2011)

macast said:


> I just have one meter  ... Optium Xceed... but then I am type 2
> 
> but I've been thinking of getting one that doesn't need such a large blood sample (is it a large sample.... well what do I know!!).......... but I keep reading adverts saying that such and such meter doesn't need large sample
> 
> ...



the glucomen lx has a really small sample and you have a lots of time to put your blood on it (believe with graham wonderinf off when i ask him to do the test )call the customer service for a free one the number is on balance magazine or this is it 0800243667


----------



## macast (Mar 9, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> the glucomen lx has a really small sample and you have a lots of time to put your blood on it (believe with graham wonderinf off when i ask him to do the test )call the customer service for a free one the number is on balance magazine or this is it 0800243667



thanks for the number Graham's Mum


----------



## hotchop (Mar 9, 2011)

i have the ultra check compact plus.. built like a brick but it has a drum for strips and i love it

i also have a pink one touch ultra easy which i aquired last week, unopened as yet because i love my compact brick!


----------



## MWAUGH1983 (Mar 12, 2011)

stxo said:


> i remember when accu chek used to be gluco trend, and when the first glucotrend meter came out it was silver i think, i loved it!




Yeah I remember the gluco trend when I was diagnosed dec 1998. mine was white and came in a green case lol think the lancets were like greeny blue lol

remember the pot for the strips had like colours to show how the colour wud change as there was like a circle on the back which had like this colour which implied what the level was lol


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 12, 2011)

MWAUGH1983 said:


> Yeah I remember the gluco trend when I was diagnosed dec 1998. mine was white and came in a green case lol think the lancets were like greeny blue lol
> 
> remember the pot for the strips had like colours to show how the colour wud change as there was like a circle on the back which had like this colour which implied what the level was lol



I've still got my glucotrend in its green case. With its orange programming chip in the side. You had to make sure the round window on the strip was completely covered or it gave a false result. Quality.

Rob


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 12, 2011)

I got two Accu chek nanos. I thought I lost one so got another in boots for ?7.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm let's see... I just got an Optium Exceed for testing ketones, I also have a OneTouch UltraEasy and a OneTouch Verio which I got back in the Netherlands but apparently doesn't exist here in England so I can't use it anymore because it uses different testing strips. I know my mum still has an old one of mine lying around at home buy I can't remember which brand it type I haven't used it in years... Guess that makes it 4  

Looking for a replacement for my UltraEasy though, I'd love to get an Accu-Chek Mobile, the one with the cartridges instead of the strips!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> ...Looking for a replacement for my UltraEasy though, I'd love to get an Accu-Chek Mobile, the one with the cartridges instead of the strips!



Have you seen this one Ilse? Hope they make it available here!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MendorFin#p/a/u/1/UBRGprg1lKQ


----------



## jax8008 (Mar 13, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I have
> 
> 2x Optium Xceed (1 in use & 1 spare)
> 1x Onetouch Ultra (previous one)
> ...



Hi Rob

I remember checking the BNF for price comparison on test strips for my sister as her gp practice refused to write a prescription for her new meter that she had purchased herself.  They all look around the same price......very expensive!! at about ?12/13 per 50.

I have two Freedom Lite meters, one that stays with me at all times and another in the car.

Jackie x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

jax8008 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I remember checking the BNF for price comparison on test strips for my sister as her gp practice refused to write a prescription for her new meter that she had purchased herself.  They all look around the same price......very expensive!! at about ?12/13 per 50.
> 
> ...



Yes, the NHS negotiated a standard price that they would pay for strips from all manufacturers, so they all cost around the same price to them - they do spend millions on them after all! Only exceptions are likely to be the specialised ones, like the ones in drums, cartridges etc. or some other innovation.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Have you seen this one Ilse? Hope they make it available here!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MendorFin#p/a/u/1/UBRGprg1lKQ



Oh wow that one looks brilliant where can you get that? I've never heard of that brand


----------



## coldclarity (Mar 13, 2011)

One, trust Bayer Contour. I'm lusting after the Contour USB though, it's small, black, nifty, and uses the same strips... It's tempting! Plus I'm feeling left out only having one meter


----------



## ypauly (Mar 13, 2011)

I only own 1  an optium exeed. I have considered getting a spare but I am not sure if I could get test strips unless I  get an identical meter.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I only own 1  an optium exeed. I have considered getting a spare but I am not sure if I could get test strips unless I  get an identical meter.



My GP was happy to prescribe strips for my backup meter Paul, shouldn't be a problem. I get 300 accu chek and 50 Xceed strips per prescription, although I don't always get the xceed ones as I don't use it much.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

coldclarity said:


> One, trust Bayer Contour. I'm lusting after the Contour USB though, it's small, black, nifty, and uses the same strips... It's tempting! Plus I'm feeling left out only having one meter



I heard that they were going to start giving these away soon!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 13, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I only own 1  an optium exeed. I have considered getting a spare but I am not sure if I could get test strips unless I  get an identical meter.



If you decide to stick with xceed, ring up their customer careline or register on website and they'll send you a spare one for nowt.

I've just ordered a USB cable for mine which plugs into the strip port. Imports into their own recording software but that exports in a couple of formats so could be transferred to excel or a.n.other software package of choice.

I tried to get a replacement lancet device yesterday but the woman suggested instead of using the same lancet for about a month that I try changing them every time.   Why was I honest?

Rob


----------



## lizabetic (Mar 13, 2011)

At home I own loooooads. Here I have one - which is probably not a good idea. 

Accu-chek Aviva Nano - Hate the stupid chip thingy, too much effort.
Accu-chek Compact Plus - Too bulky.. Best lancet thingy though  I use that regularly.
Assensia Contour - My First One ever..
One Touch Ultra2 - Again too big for my liking..
*One Touch Easy (in pink!)* - My favourite, even if it is pink, I like that it looks 'nice' gotta make something involving blood pretty right? Its conveniant too.  

Very personal thing for me! Threw such a fit when my new GP wanted to change it!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> If you decide to stick with xceed, ring up their customer careline or register on website and they'll send you a spare one for nowt.
> 
> I've just ordered a USB cable for mine which plugs into the strip port. Imports into their own recording software but that exports in a couple of formats so could be transferred to excel or a.n.other software package of choice.
> 
> ...



I keep meaning to see if it will work on my laptop - might give it a go tonight!

This is a link for a free Abbot meter (not sure if they all use the same strips, but you can select an Xceed)

http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/free-meter-signup


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me know what it's like and I'll d/l the software for when the cable arrives. My senior consultant (Sarah) records all of my results on Sidiary so it would be nice to continue with that but a lot easier if we can import and annotate afterwards.

They are nice little meters but a little outdated now. I'll wait until I can get something that works out my ratios, etc. FOr free of course.

Rob


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 13, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> *One Touch Easy (in pink!)* - My favourite, even if it is pink, I like that it looks 'nice' gotta make something involving blood pretty right? Its conveniant too.
> 
> Very personal thing for me! Threw such a fit when my new GP wanted to change it!!



I have a pink one too  they are quite cool and small and I thought most of the ones I had before were too big too. I am really tempted by the Accu-chek Mobile atm though!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 13, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Lauren,
> 
> Why was your DSN not happy with the accuracy of your accuchek meter? Was it because your insulin /carb ratio was not entered correctly on set-up?



About fifteen of us went on it at once. I really liked it and thought it worked really well but a couple of the others were saying that they were testing with that meter and their normal one and that the results weren't the same, so my DSN said we'd best not use them just in case.

My personal opinion is that these other people just didn't want to use it and were being fussy.


----------



## mary101 (Mar 13, 2011)

*bg meters*

i am in US do not know if these were the same ones

but a few months ago the optium xceeds along with

several others were recalled about six months ago might check 

 on them


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 13, 2011)

coldclarity said:


> One, trust Bayer Contour. I'm lusting after the Contour USB though, it's small, black, nifty, and uses the same strips... It's tempting! Plus I'm feeling left out only having one meter



The Contour USB is also the only domestic meter I've come across with a *colour* screen!  It looks really nifty...  and the fact that I can recharge the battery by plugging the meter into a USB port (I have three mains-to-USB adapters, including a dual one which is also a surge suppressor and a 3-way socket adapter -- and it was only ?7 from Maplins) is also great...

I've had four meters so far; a Glucotrend 2 which I bought when diagnosed in 2000, the drum-based AccuChek (whose precise name I've forgotten) which I bought in 2004 (it was only ?4 on a promo), but ditched after the supplied 17-strip drum ran out because of a design fault which caused the hatch to spring open, invalidating the settings for that drum; the Ascensia Contour which I bought shortly afterward as a replacement for the Accuchek (partly because I was fed up with having to manually log my readings, and wanted to be able simply to upload them to my PC); and the Bayer Contour USB which I bought a year ago as a replacement for the Contour, because old-style serial ports are no longer supported.  (By a weird coincidence, the Contour's batteries finally ran out three days after the Contour USB arrived.)  The last two are the only meters I still have, and I don't know exactly where the old Contour is.


----------



## margie (Mar 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I keep meaning to see if it will work on my laptop - might give it a go tonight!
> 
> This is a link for a free Abbot meter (not sure if they all use the same strips, but you can select an Xceed)
> 
> http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/free-meter-signup





Robster65 said:


> Let me know what it's like and I'll d/l the software for when the cable arrives. My senior consultant (Sarah) records all of my results on Sidiary so it would be nice to continue with that but a lot easier if we can import and annotate afterwards.
> 
> They are nice little meters but a little outdated now. I'll wait until I can get something that works out my ratios, etc. FOr free of course.
> 
> Rob



I had a few issues with the software - some interesting features. I was annoyed that I couldn't import the data I had archived on my old lap top on my new laptop. I am guessing that I didn't enter exactly the same user name or password - but annoying just the same.

If you have a lot of ports on your laptop - the software may time out before you get to the port the meter is on - so you may have to manually work out the port and set in the data rather than allowing auto detect.

I did start creating a list of features and suggested improvements to e-mail to the customer care people but didn't get around to it.

You can hide values from reports ( that is the only way you can ignore control readings - well manually entered ones can be marked as such but when read from the meter the option does not exist - or didn't when I got the software)


----------



## lizabetic (Mar 13, 2011)

whilst on the subject of blood meters etc, since it seems silly to create a new topic, does finger pricking leave all you guys with like black holes at the top of your fingers?

 I've been doing it very often lately so i've noticed it looking horrible again 

I always think perhaps this evidence ought to be what ambulance people or first aiders should be taught to look for to check if the patient is diabetic  If there is no other way obviously...


----------



## scanz (Mar 13, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> whilst on the subject of blood meters etc, since it seems silly to create a new topic, does finger pricking leave all you guys with like black holes at the top of your fingers?
> 
> I've been doing it very often lately so i've noticed it looking horrible again
> 
> I always think perhaps this evidence ought to be what ambulance people or first aiders should be taught to look for to check if the patient is diabetic  If there is no other way obviously...


Not black holes, but sometimes i'll get a tiny dark purple'ish bruise if I pressed too much or use the same area on the finger too often. They usually disappear within a day or two though.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> whilst on the subject of blood meters etc, since it seems silly to create a new topic, does finger pricking leave all you guys with like black holes at the top of your fingers?
> 
> I've been doing it very often lately so i've noticed it looking horrible again
> 
> I always think perhaps this evidence ought to be what ambulance people or first aiders should be taught to look for to check if the patient is diabetic  If there is no other way obviously...



Mine don't seem to be too bad on 6 tests a day for nearly 3 years, but I have seen other people's where they are much more obvious. Not sure if it would be obvious enough to use as an additional indication of a diabetic!


----------



## D_G (Mar 13, 2011)

I have 3!

I have my contour usb which is my main one i use every day, i also have my contour as a spare incase something happens to the usb!

I also have a one touch meter and strips at work in case i run out of battery or lose/forget it etc...


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 13, 2011)

I do get tiny spots where I've pricked a bit too often. You should really try to rotate the sites you use. ie. different fingers and positions on the fingers from first knuckle down each side to the tip. Try to avoid the pad of the finger.

Rob


----------



## margie (Mar 13, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I do get tiny spots where I've pricked a bit too often. You should really try to rotate the sites you use. ie. different fingers and positions on the fingers from first knuckle down each side to the tip. Try to avoid the pad of the finger.
> 
> Rob



Yes avoid the pads - strange how that's the very bit the GP (practice expert in diabetes) goes for.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 14, 2011)

When Dr Idiot first tried to take a reading of my BGs it was plain she had no clue. She was all set to go for my finger pad when I stopped her and took the kit off her to do it myself! I do occasionally get little black marks and sometimes sore bits, usually when I forget and prick the same finger too many times. If I'm good and rotate the fingers I have much less trouble. The only problem with that is remembering which finger I used last.


----------

